# egr valve???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

from my manual it says the egr valve should be able to be push up with your finger... on my car my egr does not budge. is this bad and should i replace it? also how important is this part?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> from my manual it says the egr valve should be able to be push up with your finger... on my car my egr does not budge. is this bad and should i replace it? also how important is this part?


It's only good for emissions purposes and preventing part throttle knock. But it's not active at WOT or at idle. Most tuners block it off. I don't recommend removing it for the part throttle knock reason. If yours doesn't work , I'd say no big deal.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> from my manual it says the egr valve should be able to be push up with your finger... on my car my egr does not budge. is this bad and should i replace it? also how important is this part?


replace it with a small breather/filter. it looks like a very miniature air cleaner. it costs about $10 US. Another cheap way to do it is to use a piece of metal screen to "filter" the crud from getting in. either way, you are getting no crackcase ventilation, and you need to remove that EGR valve.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> replace it with a small breather/filter. it looks like a very miniature air cleaner. it costs about $10 US. Another cheap way to do it is to use a piece of metal screen to "filter" the crud from getting in. either way, you are getting no crackcase ventilation, and you need to remove that EGR valve.


EGR? Sure you're not talking about the PVC? Removing the EGR and putting a filter there will cause a HUGE vacuum leak........


----------



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

*Mine is bad too*

My Egr valve does not work right, i dont notice any proformance issues, but thats my see on things,  I'M not willing to spend $200 on a new one.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

1986fairladyZ said:


> My Egr valve does not work right, i dont notice any proformance issues, but thats my see on things,  I'M not willing to spend $200 on a new one.



Then just leave it on for now. It's not hurting a thing.


----------



## Evi|Chicken (Jun 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Then just leave it on for now. It's not hurting a thing.


 agreed. its just an emissions thing that actually dosent help emmissions that much.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> EGR? Sure you're not talking about the PVC? Removing the EGR and putting a filter there will cause a HUGE vacuum leak........


OH, duh... my bad
They have plugs the correct size at home depot. Remove tube and valve, and get some plugs.


----------

